# looking to do a midwest vintage trans am series



## bigemike (Sep 10, 2007)

I want to get Indy, toledo, fort wayne, cincinnati, columbus (if there is a track) and cleveland in on a Vintage trans am series. We can do a points series and trophies and sponser prizes at each race. I will pull it all together, If any one on here is racing at a track that would be interested. Have the owner or race director contact me so I can sort out a schedule for racing. Should be a great time, and all the races would be pretty close to one another.

I can be reached via email at [email protected]


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

There is already a series under way for the 'Great Lakes' area of the midwest that you can take a look at HERE. That kind of concentrates around the lake Michigan area. An Indiana/Ohio/Michigan area series like you are suggesting I think would be good idea. Each of the cities you mentioned I believe has a pretty good base of VTA racers. I'll pass your info on to Dale at Summit R/C Raceway in Ft. Wayne.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, you're a day late and a dollar short... First leg starts TOMORROW at our track, Michiana RC.

However, if there's a USVTA Nationals, I can see Cincinnatti being a good host for it... Cincy's a nice track...


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Classic Rc Raceways In Akron Ohio Would Be Happy To Join The Tour.
330 733 6400
Thanks Steve Smith


----------

